# Slipper Orchid Alliance Journal - Spring 2017



## tomkalina (Apr 18, 2017)

Just received our copy of the Slipper Orchid Alliance Journal and wanted to let everyone know that Olaf Gruss and Bill Goldner wrote a great article entitled "First Generation Hybrids with Phragmipedium fischeri". Lots of photos. Those of you who might be interested in joining the Slipper Orchid Alliance can do so on the www.slipperorchid.org website.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 18, 2017)

Its a great magazine. I subscribe.


----------



## JAB (Apr 19, 2017)

Well presented article. My only wish is for more!!!


----------



## suzyquec (Apr 19, 2017)

I also subscribe and I love that you can go back an look at the old issues. The information is wonderful.


----------



## ksriramkumar (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks Tom. Just subscribed.


----------

